# Gear at a discount - UPDATE!!!



## Beefer (Apr 18, 2012)

A few months ago I found a website from another boating forum that is sort of like a Sam's Club or Costco for fishermen, but there's no fee to join. I've bought some stuff, and have been happy. My latest purchase was a Penn 555GS for $75 (reg retail is $150), ans Guideline sunglasses for $45 (retail $150 also). The sale items change every week or two, and I've gotten Rapala's for next to nothing, and lots of fishing clothing. The website is TightLinz. If you click there and sign up, I'll get a referral if/when you order something (which I appreciate). I have no affiliation with the site other then I'm a customer. FYI, current sales are Penn stuff, Rugged Shark shoes, Onyx pfd's (the camo one looks great), and RailRiders apparel.

***Mods - if this violates forum rules, please accept my apologies***


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks! I joined, I will keep looking and see if something catches my eye.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 19, 2012)

Jim said:


> Thanks! I joined, I will keep looking and see if something catches my eye.




OMG - that would be everything



You need professional help :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > You need professional help :LOL2:




That is not enough.............. :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just joined too, looks like they do have some good prices. Now I will wait for something I THINK I need.


----------



## Beefer (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, it's a little bit of a waiting game. As long as you're getting the emails, you'll get the new sale listing (about every 1-2 weeks or so), and you'll find a smoking good deal. It took about a month and a half before I made my first purchase.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 19, 2012)

Joined - Now I can tell my wife just how much I 'saved' by buying more gear.


----------



## Beefer (Apr 19, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Joined - Now I can tell my wife just how much I 'saved' by buying more gear.



And us married guys know how well that works! :mrgreen:


----------



## vahunter (Apr 19, 2012)

I just joined too...you outta be racking up the store credit! Now that you tricked us, you have to do a Tinboats giveaway of whatever you bought with the store credit. Its only fair. haha jk


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 19, 2012)

Beefer said:


> wasilvers said:
> 
> 
> > Joined - Now I can tell my wife just how much I 'saved' by buying more gear.
> ...



Yeah, I got nixxed at a yard sale last week by mine. Old guy was selling a tackle box that was full of mostly weights and crap but had a few old lures and stuff in it and it would have been five bucks. 

The wife impressed upon me that perhaps I had already bought more tackle than I will need for a while and that I already have four tackle boxes from yard sales. I keep telling her, "Baby...you have got to grasp that the tackle box is free it is what's inside that I am buying...and if there is one decent lure in there I saved money!". 

She just sees a bunch of the same stuff I already have.


----------



## Beefer (Apr 19, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Beefer said:
> 
> 
> > wasilvers said:
> ...



I'm confused. :?: You brought your wife with you, knowing there may be something you want to spend money on? Why would a fisherman do that? It's easier to ask forgiveness then to ask permission. :LOL2:

As an example, last Sunday, my wife went out with her friend, and while she was gone, I found myself perusing the boats section of craigslist. Found a Johnson 3.3hp for $50 (asking), bought it for $30, and the wife was okay with it. It's a skill you acquire and fine tune over many years. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 19, 2012)

Haha...we go yardsaling together, it's just one of the things we do together. If its a specific item on Craigslist I am on my own
 that's how I got my boat.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 19, 2012)

Interesting site to say the least. I see they have limited quanities on some items. the Penn casting reel is sold out. I signed up always looking for a good deal.


----------



## Beefer (Apr 19, 2012)

For those of you that haven't signed up (and for those of you who have), the upcoming sale was just announced; SEBILE Lures at upto 80% off, and PFLUEGER combos upto 52% off. Both of them start on Monday 4/23. I'm stoked about the Sebile lures! If you need to sign up, click here.


----------



## Rock (Apr 20, 2012)

joined..


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 21, 2012)

I joined too....looks pretty cool...

hows shipping cost


----------



## Beefer (Apr 21, 2012)

Very reasonable imo. For my sunglasses it was $5.99, but for the Penn rod & reel combo it's $7.95.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks pretty cool i'm in.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Apr 22, 2012)

In. Cool site. I like the rugged shark shoes, might have a to get a pair or 2 now...


----------



## fender66 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've joined the waiting list now. Thanks.....I think. :roll:


----------



## Beefer (Apr 22, 2012)

I own the Rugged Shark Atlantic shoes. I really like them. I'm sad cuz the best price I could find when I was in the market was $80.

I'm patiently awaiting tomorrow's Sebile sale, those are $40-$60 lures!


----------



## JFDBasser (Apr 23, 2012)

Your an evil man... :lol: joined. cool stuff.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Apr 24, 2012)

Joined


----------



## novaman (Apr 25, 2012)

You suckered another one IN. Have a problem, when I see great prices, I buy. Even after being married to this one for 41 yrs., she hasn't got Me trained YET!


----------

